# Barrel bushing question.



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Are they interchangeable? I want to replace the compensator on mine. I heard it will harm the slide. This is for my RIA. looking at this one. https://www.ebay.com/itm/1911-Barre...fffd6c45|iid:1&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't know. Maybe Steve could chime in. I do know the most important thing for accuracy is the fit between the bushing and slide so I'd probably want it fitted by a competent gunsmith. Moreover, I don't know if there's a difference between a bushing for a full length guide rod on the RIA and a normal 1911 guide rod. 

I didn't know any RIA 1911 pistols came with a compensator. If so, I agree and would probably remove it. Why not just take it apart and compare the bushing with the one pictured. 

Like I said, I'd probably buy a match barrel and bushing from Wilson Combat and have them professionally fit it to the slide with a Wilson Combat standard guide rod. but I know you're spending a lot that way. I suppose it's a bit impractical because at some point, you could have just bought a more expensive gun to begin with. RIA is good stuff though.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

The compensator is after market. I got it used. Im going to go with an RIA one to be safe, Found some on ebay. I also emailed Armscor to see if they sell them separate too. All i found on there site was parts kits. I'll check and see if the one on my other rock fits.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Personally Allen, I don't think you need a compensator. They just lengthen the gun and make it louder without doing much else for 9mm or 45 cal. With a close to 40 oz. handgun, it's fairly soft shooting as it is. Maybe a 10mm. I don't know but I've shot a number of compensated 45s and can't tell much difference in flip or recoil impulse. Can you?


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Yeah it did not seam to make a difference. My other stock bushing fits. I ordered a stock RIA one this am.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

AllenFromPa said:


> Yeah it did not seam to make a difference. My other stock bushing fits. I ordered a stock RIA one this am.


Allen, glad you have it figured out, my friend. Keep us posted on how it works.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks ill update after it comes. Supposed to be delivered Friday.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Actually, I'm not completely certain what your question is.

Q: Are 1911 bushings interchangeable?
A: Yes, but...
Q: But what?
A: The hole through which the barrel passes is pretty much the same in all bushings, but the bushing itself sometimes must be fitted to the slide. If you're putting a Colt bushing into another maker's slide, or vice-versa, expect to have to do some fitting.

(BTW: I use Series 70 collet bushings in my two competition guns. Yes, I know that their "fingers" have been known to break. But the barrel always returns to the same place in the center of the bushing's collet fingers. And, I've not yet seen a collet break. Mine are about 40 years old, although they've been used for only about 25 years of competition.)

But your question may have to do with adding or subtracting weight, to or from the slide.
If your pistol had a compensator, which you've removed or want to remove, the slide's weight will change, so you may need a different recoil spring.
Finding the right spring pressure will be a matter of trial-and-error, unless you have someone else's specific information.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

What should I look for that may indicate i need to change the recoil spring to a stock one? If the former owner replaced it. My question was that some one on face book in a 1911 page said the compensator can damage the side. That is why I wan't to get rid of it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Miz Scarlett, I don' know nuthin' 'bout no compensators.
Never used one. Wouldn't. (Unnecessary, on a full-size 1911.)

Indications that you need to change the recoil spring?
Well, if the spring is too "light," the slide will slam back, and will eventually damage the frame or the bushing. Look for peening, or cracks. Look for broken bushings.
If the spring is too "heavy," you'll get mis-feeding and empties left in the chamber (it looks like "double-feeding"), and the slide won't lock back after you've fired the last round in the magazine.

(Those are simplistic answers, I admit. But a complete answer would require a 50-page book. With illustrations.)


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Ok thanks. I did compare how the tension feels when racking the slides on both my rocks. They feel the same.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

New one came. I couldn't lock it in place on the rock tac. But it locked in on my other rock, And the one from my other rock locked in on the tac one.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

AllenFromPa said:


> New one came. I couldn't lock it in place on the rock tac. But it locked in on my other rock, And the one from my other rock locked in on the tac one.


Yes, bushings have to be properly fit, often a gunsmith's job. As I remember Steve saying in the past, the important part for accuracy is the fit of the bushing to the slide.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

This weekend the weather looks decent. I'll take both out and see how well they hit POA. The one with the compensator i had to crank the rear sight all the way down to hit cans at 20 yards. Probably going have to readjust now.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Took both my rocks out shooting. No problems with performance or accuracy.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

AllenFromPa said:


> Took both my rocks out shooting. No problems with performance or accuracy.


Great. Glad to hear, Allen.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Well I sold the compensater on ebay. And used the money from it to buy gun smiths screw drivers.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good trade!


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

I was cleaning them last night. And I got the bushing back to my rock series and the new bushing on the Tactical. Today will be a test run.


----------

